# 2003 Outback 26Rs For Sale (Ct)



## Sparkie1962 (May 15, 2013)

Good morning all,

After years of enjoyment, we will be selling our 26RS. The kids are in college and we are moving on to the next chapter in life.

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/rvs/3788316628.html

The Craigslist link above will have all the contact info.

Thanks,

Paul
eight six zero nine two eight, five one four seven


----------

